# Diary of Cosette.



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I should be getting Cosette tomorrow evening (Which will be March 2nd around 6pm eastern time), so I'm very excited.
I'll be placing daily diary entries here about Cosette, how she's adapting, what she does, and etc.


No one has to read it, but, I do want to keep record of it, so I can always go back and read it to re-live some memories of her. :kittyturn


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love to read about other's kitty cats!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

congrats! I expect lots of pictures


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't wait to hear stories of Cosette and especially to see pictures


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! Oh...and did I say, "PICTURES"?! ;-)


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

It's great you want to keep a diary of your cat. Though I would suggest not doing it only on here...

I keep a diary for my ferals in WordPad. That way, I can access it (for updating or reference) even when the internet connection goes kaput. Maybe write it in your offline document first, then you could just copy/paste it in here and have both!
Better safe than sorry to lose everything if your ISP konks out, or something!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I was thinking about that as well, Dawn. Thank you for suggesting. =)


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Just curoius....Cosette?


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Cosette is the kitty I _should_ be getting today if the accept my application.
We're going to meet her around 5:30, and they'll either accept or deny my application on the spot... wish me luck.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I wish you only the best of luck today, I am so excited for you


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish you luck....just wondering how you came up with the name. LOL!


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, Nicole! I appreciate it. =D

Well, Digi.. actually, the foster parents came up with the name.
I'm just adopting her from the SPCA, and they already had a set name for her.
I found it to be a pretty creative name, and it's pronounced [kOH-zet], even though it doesn't look like it'd be pronounced that way.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh great! Pictures PLEASE! I'll be thinking of you (hopefully, if I remember) at around 6 today! Congrats!

Oh and Cosette is a great name. It's the name of the little girl (who thinks she's an orphan) in Les Misérables who sings "Castle on a Cloud". When she grows up, she's a little whiny in some peoples' opinion, but an adorable little girl. 

Here are the English lyrics to the song she sings--if I had a cat named Cosette, I would sing this to her! The lyrics are, I think, very apt for a little kitty girl who wants a good home:
There is a castle on a cloud 
I like to go there in my sleep 
Aren't any floors for me to sweep 
Not in my castle on a cloud. 

There is a room that's full of toys 
There are a hundred boys and girls 
Nobody shouts or talks too loud 
Not in my castle on a cloud. 

There is a lady all in white 
Holds me and sings a lullaby 
She's nice to see, and she's soft to touch 
She says: 'Cosette I love you very much.' 

I know a place where no one's lost 
I know a place where no one cries 
Crying at all is not allowed 
Not in my castle on a cloud.


----------

